# New member in Houston TX



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome. Sweet boat!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome, and trust me there's plenty to get hooked on here in TX up shallow.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Heck yeah. Welcome.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

johnardill said:


> Hi everyone.....I recently moved from bay boats to a microskiff in order to access better fishing along the gulf coast. Thanks to #stevie for passing along his Chittum 18, known as the race boat, which was built for the skiff challenge a few years ago.
> 
> The plan is to get my 9 yo son Gregor hooked on sight fishing, *or as close to this as we can achieve in Texas*. I’m looking forward to meeting a few of the local microskiffer’s.
> 
> john


Easily achieved. Although I would say definitively that the grass beds in my area were much healthier 10 years ago.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. That's a good way to make a first impression.  Have fun exploring with your son.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to the area. Were you out last Monday around West Bay? We saw a Chittum in the ICW near Tiki as were running into West bay.


----------



## johnardill (Nov 14, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Welcome to the area. Were you out last Monday around West Bay? We saw a Chittum in the ICW near Tiki as were running into West bay.


Not me last week Jay, the Chittum comes from FL next week. I’ve run the ICW past Tiki plenty of times in an SCB but don’t have the need to be running at 80mph. BTW....thanks for the Stiffy Guide pole. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome John! Enjoy the Race Boat!


----------

